# application Aroundly



## euge06 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je voulais signaler sur ce forum notre nouvelle application iphone "Aroundly" qui sera gratuite encore pendant quelques semaines.
Avec *Aroundly*, vous prenez votre photo et vous la partagez en direct avec le monde entier. Vous pouvez voir vos photos directement sur le site www.aroundly.com mais ce n'est pas finit car nous lancerons très bientôt la première mise à jour qui est assez conséquente.


----------

